# Income Tax online account?



## simpleman (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi friends,

I am new in Malaysia and recently i have joined telecom company in Malaysia in March 2014.

Please can somebody guide me about MTD? How i can register myself for MTD? my employer deduct Tax from my salary but i don't know how i can make online account.

Need some guidance about tax account.


----------

